# Mein Server startet ohne Grund einfach neu ?!

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meinem Home Server Gentoo am laufen ... jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass ab und zu einfach aufeinmal der Server rebootet (also so, als ob ich den Reset Knopf drücken würde)

Das ganze passiert einfach so, egal ob der Server gerade nix macht oder gerade Full Load ist ...

Jedoch kann ich keine einzige Information in den Logs finden, der auf einen Reboot hinweist. Hat jemand ne Idee?

Wo könnte ich noch schauen? Bitte um Hilfe!

Mein PC:

```

Gentoo Linux 2006.0

Cyrix MediaGX 300MHz

128MB SD-RAM PC100

80GB HDD

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1_rc3-r3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i586 Cyrix MediaGXtm MMXtm Enhanced

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r1

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-mmx -mmmx -Os -pipe -mfpmath=387"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-mmx -mmmx -Os -pipe -mfpmath=387 -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 / a52 aac alsa apache2 apm bash-completion bzip2 cdinstall crypt dedicated dts dvd ftp gd gpm iconv javascript jpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl ogg pam pcre php png quicktime readline samba session slang source spell ssl symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd vhosts vorbis wifi win32codecs xml xml2 zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_ati video_cards_cyrix video_cards_fbdev video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_vmware"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## TheCurse

Das könnte an einem überhitzten Prozessor liegen.

bye

----------

## schmutzfinger

Hast du nen watchdog laufen? Obwohl der sollte mails schicken und loggen warum er die Kiste rebootet.

----------

## ConiKost

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Hast du nen watchdog laufen? Obwohl der sollte mails schicken und loggen warum er die Kiste rebootet.

 

Nö, habe keinen Watchdog ? 

Oder ist das Standardmässig drauf?

----------

## misterjack

ich tippe hier in erster linie auf ein hardwareproblem. zu heißer prozessor oder kaputte kondensatoren, sowas in die richtung

----------

## ConiKost

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> ich tippe hier in erster linie auf ein hardwareproblem. zu heißer prozessor oder kaputte kondensatoren, sowas in die richtung

 

Hmm, gibts ne möglichkeit das irgendwie softwaretechnisch zu monitoren ?

----------

## ConiKost

Könnte meine ISA Grafikkarte daran schuld sein? Die ist seit gestern drin ...

----------

## Pegasus87

Ich hatte genau so ein Problem mal aufem Desktop PC, der Fehler war eine kaputte Steckdosenleiste, die wohl einen üblen Wackeltkontakt hatte und so die Stromversorgung hin und wieder unterbrochen wurde, so dass der PC einfach neu gebootet hat.

Eine neue Steckerleiste hats dann gebracht   :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/LM-Sensors <- für temperaturen

dann empfehle ich MCE im kernel zu aktivieren, wenn prozessor einen weghat, sieht man dann in messages

und einfach mal mainboard anschauen, zwecks kondensatoren -> Artikel über defekte Kondensatoren

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

1) Leider kann ich keine Temps auslesen, es gibt kein Sensor aufm Mainboard!

2) Hmm, ich habe festgestellt, diese Reboots kommen genau, wenn ich doch Load mache, also z.b emerge XY

3) Wo genau aktiviere ich MCE im Kernel?

4) Warum habe ich dieses Reboots seit dieser Woche? Ist die neue ISA Graka daran schuld?

----------

## Waldi

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Warum habe ich dieses Reboots seit dieser Woche? Ist die neue ISA Graka daran schuld?

 

Zieht die viel Strom?   :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *Waldi wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   
> 
> 4) Warum habe ich dieses Reboots seit dieser Woche? Ist die neue ISA Graka daran schuld? 
> 
> Zieht die viel Strom?  

 

Hi!

Ja so ist es. Die ISA Grafikkarte ist daran schuld!

Jetzt rennt alle stabil. Aber warum verursacht ne ISA Grafikkarte sowas? Kann ne andere Abhilfe schaffen? Wie kann ne ISA Karte zuviel Strom ziehen?

Laut der USV werden sowieso nur 30Watt verbraucht ... das NT kann knapp 70Watt ...

ConiKost

----------

## Wolle

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Jetzt rennt alle stabil. Aber warum verursacht ne ISA Grafikkarte sowas? Kann ne andere Abhilfe schaffen? Wie kann ne ISA Karte zuviel Strom ziehen?

 

Ich glaub nicht, dass es die Stromaufnahme ist. Für viel wahrscheinlicher halte ich ein fehlerhaftes Verhalten auf dem Bus, also sowas wie Störsignale auf den Bus legen oder auch mal "kurz" an der 5V-Leitung ziehen o.ä. Ich habe schon öfters Boards und Karten gehabt, wo ein Individuum merkwürdigste Fehler verursachte, andere der gleichen Art aber problemlos ihren Dienst verrichteten.

Aus dem Nicht-Funktionieren einer anderen Karte der gleichen Art kann man nicht schließen, dass keine Karte diesen Typs funktioniert. Es gibt durchaus Serienfehler, wo etliche Karten einer Produktionscharge betroffen sind. Vorher war alles gut, hinterher auch wieder, die dazwischen kann man aber alle vergessen.

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Koente das auch daherkommen, dass auf der ISA Karte die Ausgabe komisch war? Der Punkt ist, dass die Ausgabe dauernt mal nen bisschen heller mal nen bisschen dunkler war (es liegt NICHT am monitor!)

Hilft hier eine andere ISA Grafikkarte?

----------

## Wolle

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Koente das auch daherkommen, dass auf der ISA Karte die Ausgabe komisch war? Der Punkt ist, dass die Ausgabe dauernt mal nen bisschen heller mal nen bisschen dunkler war

 

Eher so: die Ausgabe ist "komisch" weil irgendwas anderes nicht stimmt. Es muss nicht bedeuten, dass der Rest des Rechners in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Wenn es aber Probleme gibt, sind solche Anzeichen ein Grund da mal die Ursache zu suchen.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hilft hier eine andere ISA Grafikkarte?

 

Steck doch irgendeine Grafikkarte rein. Die ist ja nur dafür da, dass der Rechner sich beim Booten nicht beschwert - naja, und auch ganz praktisch zur Installation. Ich habe in meinen Servern immer das "entsorgt", was ich keinem User mehr zumuten wollte. Wenn die Grafikkarte im Server 25*80 Character anzeigen kann bin ich schon glücklich   :Wink: 

Wenn die ISA-Karte das Problem verursacht, ist jede andere Karte die läuft, schon mal gut.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Koente das auch daherkommen, dass auf der ISA Karte die Ausgabe komisch war? Der Punkt ist, dass die Ausgabe dauernt mal nen bisschen heller mal nen bisschen dunkler war 
> 
> Eher so: die Ausgabe ist "komisch" weil irgendwas anderes nicht stimmt. Es muss nicht bedeuten, dass der Rest des Rechners in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Wenn es aber Probleme gibt, sind solche Anzeichen ein Grund da mal die Ursache zu suchen.
> 
>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Hilft hier eine andere ISA Grafikkarte? 
> ...

 

Naja PCI Grafikkarten liefen ohne Probleme ... dieses ISA Karte war meine erste, da ich nun keine PCI Slots mehr frei habe. Ich werde mir mal eine andere besorgen.

----------

## Wolle

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Naja PCI Grafikkarten liefen ohne Probleme ... dieses ISA Karte war meine erste, da ich nun keine PCI Slots mehr frei habe. Ich werde mir mal eine andere besorgen.

 

Da fällt mir noch ein: Es gibt im Bereich ISA noch das Problem, dass modernere Boards (hmm, also schon noch ISA-Slots, aber eben nicht mehr 1980er Jahre) zu schnell für die Chips auf den Karten im ISA-Bus sind. Die I/O-Chips kommen mit der Geschwindigkeit der Anfragen nicht mit. Das galt zwar im Wesentlichen für Serial-I/O (und Parallel?), aber bei Problemen würde ich trotzdem mal nachsehen. Es gibt im BIOS (oftmals) eine Einstellung, wo man eine Wartezeit nach jedem ISA-I/O konfigurieren kann - meistens für 8- und 16-Bit Zugriffe getrennt. Ich hab vergessen wie das heißt, könnte aber I/O-Delay (oder I/O-Wait) oder so ähnlich gewesen sein. Da dich die I/O-Leistung deiner Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht interessiert, kannst du das gern nach ganz oben drehen.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Naja PCI Grafikkarten liefen ohne Probleme ... dieses ISA Karte war meine erste, da ich nun keine PCI Slots mehr frei habe. Ich werde mir mal eine andere besorgen. 
> 
> Da fällt mir noch ein: Es gibt im Bereich ISA noch das Problem, dass modernere Boards (hmm, also schon noch ISA-Slots, aber eben nicht mehr 1980er Jahre) zu schnell für die Chips auf den Karten im ISA-Bus sind. Die I/O-Chips kommen mit der Geschwindigkeit der Anfragen nicht mit. Das galt zwar im Wesentlichen für Serial-I/O (und Parallel?), aber bei Problemen würde ich trotzdem mal nachsehen. Es gibt im BIOS (oftmals) eine Einstellung, wo man eine Wartezeit nach jedem ISA-I/O konfigurieren kann - meistens für 8- und 16-Bit Zugriffe getrennt. Ich hab vergessen wie das heißt, könnte aber I/O-Delay (oder I/O-Wait) oder so ähnlich gewesen sein. Da dich die I/O-Leistung deiner Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht interessiert, kannst du das gern nach ganz oben drehen.

 

Stimmt, 8-Bit und 16-Bit ... momentan beides auf 1 gestellt ...

----------

